# CDT Shot - Dosage?



## Enchanted (Jul 18, 2016)

So, I am getting ready to go out and give the girls their CDT shot and put a fence around the chickens... I saw a sticky thread here about CDT Dosage and thought the information I need would be there, but after looking at the thread - it does not seem to be discussing the injection.

I thought I had read somewhere to give them 2ml each? But now I am not so sure. Can someone point me in the right direction here - please.

Both are Nigerian Dwarf Does - about 18mos old.

THANKS


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

CDT is 2 cc (ml) sub q for all sizes. Give one shot and 3-4 weeks later the second one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, 2 cc's SQ
Again 21 to 28 days later for booster.


----------

